# Where are the new Eastern26's?



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been waiting for reviews, reports, dealers to start stocking them, etc, but so far I've heard nothing. Their website doesn't mention a delayed release date or anything, so what's up?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

What's up?
The Nighttrain and Thunderbird should be arriving at shops next week. So expect reviews to be coming very soon.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

where can i get the eastern26 36h rear hub?.......only at shops or are there places online 

thanks


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you local trusted bike shop contact Eastern directly. They currently have the hubs in stock.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

so they can order one even if their not a Eastern26 dealer?


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

I ordered a Black Thunderbird on Sunday from Oldskoolcycles I should have it early next week and will post pics and a review as soon as I can.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

_so they can order one even if their not a Eastern26 dealer?_

Yes, have them give Eastern a shout directly.

Almost ready to post the review, but here is a picture I snagged yesterday...


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

If anyone is interested, any shop that can order from QBP can hook you up with a Nighttrain or Thunderbird starting TODAY. They just received shipment of the 2008 models and are ready to start throwing them in the mail!

On an off topic, can anyone tell me what the bottom bracket height is on the Nighttrain?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

ScaryJerry said:


> On an off topic, can anyone tell me what the bottom bracket height is on the Nighttrain?


My 2007 Night Train has a BB height of 11 7/8"


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Holy hell, that seat tube is nuts! 

What's the final price out the door?


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

"Out the door" would include your state's sales tax, but "in the door" MSRP is $699.99 on the TBirds.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Now I just need to sell off some parts...


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

GotMojo? said:


> My 2007 Night Train has a BB height of 11 7/8"


Seems like a real pedal dragger... I'd snag one in a heartbeat if they had a bb height of at least 13 inches.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Holy hell, that seat tube is nuts!
> 
> What's the final price out the door?


what seat tube?

lol


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

kampgnar said:


> "Out the door" would include your state's sales tax, but "in the door" MSRP is $699.99 on the TBirds.


What fork to you have on there. Is that stock?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

ooooh oooh I got dibs on those 5 lb. seat guts.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Is the Thunderbird shown above basically just a lower priced version of the Night Train?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I reckon the bike pictured above is 100 percent bone stock. Fork included, which would be an RST Space. 

The Thunderbird and Night Train have slightly different geometry and are made of different materials. The Thunderbird makes use of as much cheap stuff as Eastern can get their hands on.

Does that make it a bad bike? I don't think so, and I plan to buy one.


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

Many of the components are also Eastern brand parts (Cranks, Hubs, Bars,Stem, Grips, BB, Saddle) so they can build the bikes cheaper. thus keeping them reasonable priced. This applies to both the Thunderbird and the Night Train.

Mine should be delivered Tomorrow...

it seems to me that the only notable differences between the two are slightly different geometry, Fork, Cranks, and brakes.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

My 2007 Night Train is pretty sweet, so I'm sure the '08's will be even better. The bikes are spec'd really nicely right out of the box. I am a parts whore though so I've already replaced the pedals, bars, and grips. :madman:


----------



## DickieJones33 (Apr 19, 2006)

i ordered an 08 Black Betty Frame today. It was the result of calling to get specs on the nighttrain. Pretty stoked on it. Chainstays are 14.75 and the top tube is 21.75. Its a 5lb frame, comes in white or black with a separate sticker sheet. Before I ordered it the only pics i could find of it were on a German mail order site. The pics that I attached were sent to me from Eastern. The rear drop outs also come in a choice of 10mm or 14mm. I ride 14mm and went with a halo hub. I had originally ordered the Eastern hub but im running a freecoaster now on a p-45 and i want to go to a lighter bike and the Eastern hub weighs as much as my freecoaster. i also run 24" wheels so we will see. They said they should be receiving the frames in two weeks and then shipping the next week. They also have some DJ4s and 07 24" nighttrains available


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Posted a short review here


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool. What is the retail on that bike?


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

Mine was $739 shipped and is waiting for me in my kitchen.


----------



## DickieJones33 (Apr 19, 2006)

Black Betty frame is $400-450.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

where did you order the blackbetty from?


----------



## DickieJones33 (Apr 19, 2006)

i called a lbs to get some specs on the nightrain and thunderbird and one of the reps at eastern told us about the black betty. the shop is called Nomad, the number is 501-758-7888.
the reps at eastern are cool also. the frame is backordered and they said it should be two weeks on it.


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

ooops


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

didn't realize that the Night Train came with code brakes.  


GotMojo? said:


> My 2007 Night Train is pretty sweet, so I'm sure the '08's will be even better. The bikes are spec'd really nicely right out of the box. I am a parts whore though so I've already replaced the pedals, bars, and grips. :madman:


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

remember1453 said:


> didn't realize that the Night Train came with code brakes.


I think the earlier ones came with Hayes, but yes mine came with an Avid rear brake.


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

I got my Thunderbird together Friday night. Got a chance to take it for a short (Ohio weather sucks) test ride. Nothing spectacular just some standard goofing around and I'm pretty impressed. the bike just feels good. The fork is a bit soft for my liking, but overall ok. it looks beefy with the 36mm stanchions, but the stickers were garbage and that's where they went. I think I'll be swapping the seatpost, seat (Atomlab Aircorp- White), and possibly handlebars (DMR Cro-Mo Wing?). The bike feels pretty light to me and the gearing is perfect. Overall solid bike that seems like it will definitely take a pounding.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I see a juicy.. five or three perhaps.


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

A Grove said:


> I see a juicy.. five or three perhaps.


in recollection you are right, I remember now that they are putting juicy three on the new ones. I wish they kept the Hayes HFX 9, a better brake then the Juicy 3 overall but eh, it's a dj bike, so as long as it stops....


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

robIH2006 said:


> The fork is a bit soft for my liking, but overall ok. it looks beefy with the 36mm stanchions, but the stickers were garbage and that's where they went.


 How much do you weigh and did you specify a certain spring weight?

I think if I get one I'll request my dealer to get me one with a x-firm spring.


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

I did not specify a spring weight because I am planning on swapping the fork (eventually) so I didn't really care. I'm about 215lbs. It's manageable for now.


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

here are some pics I took of it on saturday









































































I'm thinking about some White Atomlab GI pedals to bring it all together


----------

